
Bullied children are more likely to think about suicide in their early 20s - EndXA
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-10/uow-cbb100919.php
======
EndXA
Study abstract:

> Sibling and peer bullying are reported as the most frequent forms of
> violence experienced across childhood. There is now ample evidence
> indicating an association between sibling and peer bullying, with those
> reporting sibling bullying at an increased risk of peer bullying. While
> there is convincing evidence of a causative association between peer
> bullying and a range of mental health outcomes, sibling bullying continues
> to receive far less attention. The aim of this study was to explore whether
> sibling bullying roles (non-involved, victim, bully-victim, bully) in middle
> childhood were independently associated with clinical diagnoses of
> depression and anxiety and reports of suicidal ideation and self-harm in
> early adulthood. We further tested whether there was a cumulative
> relationship between involvement in sibling and peer bullying victimization.
> This study was based on up to 3,881 youth from the Avon Longitudinal Study
> of Parents and Children, a prospective birth-cohort based in the United
> Kingdom. Sibling and peer bullying was assessed via self-report when youth
> were 12 years of age, while depression, anxiety, suicidal ideation, and
> self-harm were assessed via self-administered computerized interviews at 24
> years of age. Involvement as a sibling bully-victim was associated with
> clinical diagnosis of depression (OR = 1.91, 95% CI: 1.33–2.72), while
> sibling victims were at increased odds of both suicidal ideation (OR = 1.52;
> 95% CI, 1.16–1.98) as well as suicidal self-harm (OR = 2.20, 95% CI,
> 1.36–3.58) in early adulthood, even after accounting for concurrent peer
> bullying and a range of other pre-existing childhood confounders. Sibling
> and peer bullying were further associated in a homotypic manner. A
> dose–response relationship of bullying in the home and school across mental
> health outcomes was found. Youth victimized by both their siblings and peers
> displayed the highest odds of developing clinical depression, suicidal
> ideation, and self-harm. Children bullied at home and at school had no safe
> place to escape the bullying and torment. Our findings highlight the need
> for intervention studies tailored toward reducing sibling bullying, as these
> may hold large promise for alleviating a range of adverse outcomes,
> including the prevention of peer bullying, which may be contingent on early
> bullying experiences in the home environment.

The original paper is titled 'The Independent and Cumulative Effects of
Sibling and Peer Bullying in Childhood on Depression, Anxiety, Suicidal
Ideation, and Self-Harm in Adulthood' and is available here:
[https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fpsyt.2019.0065...](https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fpsyt.2019.00651/full)

